# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  toilet in laundry

## renv8

Hi all I am waiting for a plumber to come around, live in a small town takes ages for anything :Mad:  anyway while I am waiting a quick question I will be renovating my laundry I have plenty of room so was thinking of putting a toilet in I only have one toilet at the moment with 4 kids and the wife its a juggle I was wondering does the laundry wastewater flow into the same pipe as the toilet wastewater, the laundry is on the opposite side of the house as the toilet so before I talk to the plumber and maybe get ripped off can the toilet be plumbed into the laundry wastewater? :Confused:

----------


## cyclic

> Hi all I am waiting for a plumber to come around, live in a small town takes ages for anything anyway while I am waiting a quick question I will be renovating my laundry I have plenty of room so was thinking of putting a toilet in I only have one toilet at the moment with 4 kids and the wife its a juggle I was wondering does the laundry wastewater flow into the same pipe as the toilet wastewater, the laundry is on the opposite side of the house as the toilet so before I talk to the plumber and maybe get ripped off can the toilet be plumbed into the laundry wastewater?

  If the home is connected to sewer, yes, if not then most likely no. 
Phone the Council if you are not sure.

----------


## plum

Before your plumber arrives, obtain a copy of the sewer plan from whoever the authority is in your region. This should help the plumber and take out the guesswork.

----------


## anangia

Do you have access under the house?
If yes, just go and see how the waste pipes are connected. If the laundry room connects to same branch which is connected to the toilet/bathroom then you have no issues. 
This will be quick and easy - no guess work, no council.

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning renr8 
Also, check with your council as to whether they have any byelaws on this.   Back in the eighties I had a "discussion" with our council on this very issue.  They were adamant:  Under no circumstances could we put a toilet in the laundry.But it was perfectly acceptable to put a toilet and a washing machine & drier in the bathroom. 
Go figure....   
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## phild01

If you can see your underfloor pipes just be sure you can run 100mm pipe to the existing as your laundry run may be less than this size.

----------

